# Central Europe on alert for flooding



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

*Homes have been evacuated across southern Germany, the Czech Republic, Austria and Switzerland as rivers reach dangerously high levels.*

Not good news if you are heading that way.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-europe-22746889


----------



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

Hi 

I have been in contact with our office in Gremany today and asked for a wether report as i am going to the mosel in 15th June

They tell me that the Mosel is OK now. It is showing the affects of the flood but there are no flooded areas at the moment and the Main areas affected are in the east and south of germany- heidelberg looks like Bewdley on Severn

The weather outlook for the next few weeks as that the rain is subsiding and much better weather is expected over the next few days with no futher expectations of excessive rain. the mosel area will be back to normal within the next few days.

Phill


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

I was talking to friends in Dresden this morning, they say the city has been badly flooded, Alan.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

I sw a news report that the campsite at Koblenz (which is at the confluence of the Mosel / Rhine was evacuated yesterday - it was under water in the picture I saw (taken from the top of the cliffs opposite)


----------



## ChaseTracker (Aug 22, 2012)

looks like we will have to give Germany and Austria a miss on our way back from the Italian lakes.
Only ended up here as the weather was not good in Germany, Austria and Switzerland it in fact snowed on us when we drove through Switzerland.
Weather is ok at the moment in the area above Lake Garda, on a nice ACSI site at Ledro with a great lake view. Many campsites in the popular areas are a bit crowded due to many people getting away from the rain effected areas.


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

When I came along the Rhine Bingen to Koblenz and up the Mosel to Bernrdkastel Klues last week both were in flood but no where near coming over the banks. It has, I gather rained heavily over the weekend. Rained here in Luxembourg too and the river Sure is high but still no serious flooding. The last two days have been dry and hot and the river level has fallen quite a bit It could be the same has happened along the Rhine and Mosel?
peedee.


----------



## Zozzer (Aug 13, 2006)

when we were in Kitzingen am Maine last Thursday we noticed the river was very high in comparison to last Sept when we stopped. Then we got told on Sunday the stellplatz had been closed by a MF member who stayed on the same site as us in Vienna. The Danube was also well up on normal levels with river sidewalkways were water bound. The river was flowing very fast, and no river traffic could be seen. 

We had enough of the cold wet weather, so we headed south staying in Ljubliana for two nights where the sun is cracking the flags be before going to Rovinj for a week.


----------



## TR5 (Jun 6, 2007)

At Cahors last Thursday, and the Lot was very high and fast flowing. We intended touring The Lot, but ended up moving south to Marseillan Plage on the south coast, to get away from the torrential rains the latter part of last week.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

ChaseTracker said:


> looks like we will have to give Germany and Austria a miss on our way back from the Italian lakes.


you might find the Italian Lakes following you on your journey..... :lol: :lol:

Southern France is now clear, dry and sunny with very little wind

at last......

Dave


----------



## TR5 (Jun 6, 2007)

Penquin said:


> ChaseTracker said:
> 
> 
> > looks like we will have to give Germany and Austria a miss on our way back from the Italian lakes.
> ...


I second that!


----------



## ChaseTracker (Aug 22, 2012)

Well we could just head of to France for our return journey but as today has been very very nice we are planning hanging about for a bit to see what happens, the joys of MHing.


----------



## alexblack13 (Feb 10, 2013)

Any further new from anyone 'on the ground' so to speak?


We are due to sail tomorrow night arriving Amsterdam Wed am. Making out way over to the Rhine north of koblenz. We hoped to spend some time in this area and south of koblenz (Bacarach / Rudisheim etc) before making for Wurzburg to start down the Romantic route.

Very sad to hear about these floods. We can always drive away. The people can't...  

We will go and see how it turns out. I am told the Rhine is very high but not burst its banks so far. Koblenz is effected as is some areas North are too.... V sad.

I am now working on a plan B.... No romantik route....  

Alex B ...


----------



## ThursdaysChild (Aug 2, 2008)

we have been in the Tirol for the past couple of weeks and apart from one decent day we have had rain day and night throughout - some of it torrential.
Hordes of MH's and caravans leaving the area, having cut short their Ascension and Corpus Christi holiday breaks.
Rivers high and fast, but no flooding so far. Ground very soggy.
Raining as I write, and no sign of any let up.


----------



## alexblack13 (Feb 10, 2013)

There is a somewhat improving forcast for the regions we are visiting. Koblenz foe E.G. is forcast to have some good weather this week with good sunny periods on wed / thursday...

We are going to go as planned and will call the German tourist office for the latest news befor we set off.

Feel very sorry for the people.. Awful situation.

Alex B ...


----------



## Wupert (Aug 6, 2007)

ThursdaysChild said:


> we have been in the Tirol for the past couple of weeks and apart from one decent day we have had rain day and night throughout - some of it torrential.
> Hordes of MH's and caravans leaving the area, having cut short their Ascension and Corpus Christi holiday breaks.
> Rivers high and fast, but no flooding so far. Ground very soggy.
> Raining as I write, and no sign of any let up.


A8 Munchen Salzburg will be closed until Thurs at the Chiemesee


----------



## meavy (Jul 30, 2010)

We have just spent the best part of a week in the Ahr valley where the river is controlled so no danger of flooding. We can warmly recommend the friendly and clean campsite Ahrtor in Ahrweiler (details in Bordatlas). The Eifel is a beautiful area and we really appreciated the wine.

Other motorhomers told us about conditions in the Mosel - we may try again in a week or so.

The Rhine is very high and there is no river traffic today. The tourists on boat cruises are having to be bussed around. Very sorry for all those suffering this flooding.


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

*Germany flood threat heads north towards Dresden*

Surging waters that have already caused extensive damage across central Europe are moving north and east along rivers including the Elbe and Danube.

See: http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-europe-22770876


----------



## mandyandandy (Oct 1, 2006)

Bouchemaine Aire underwater when we where there last week, river Maine burst its banks in a few places. 

Disappointed as this is one of my fave Aires. 

Mandy


----------

